# The Social Anxiety Institute



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

*Has anyone purchased and used/is using the audio and book series offered by the S.A.I....?

And/or (if you live in the US) been to the therapy sessions offered by the S.A.I....?*

I am seriously considering purchasing the audio and book series offered by the S.A.I., based on the description of what this CBT program entails -which you are free to read at this webpage:-

http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/audioseries.html

Here is my own small sample of the above that I cut and pasted...



> *AUDIO SESSION #1:*​ Introduction to the series, why therapy must be "solution" oriented (i.e., we must find a permanent solution to the symptoms of social anxiety), definition of social anxiety disorder and related issues, explanation of cognitive and behavioral therapy and how it works separately and together to help  us overcome social anxiety, the scope of the problem, history, statistics, degrees, severity, or "levels" of social anxiety, how long it takes to get "better" and what this means, avoidant personality disorder, and what we know today about overcoming social anxiety.
> 
> *Social anxiety can be overcome* because the human brain can change ... and you can be leading a completely different life. not based on anxiety and fear. Don't believe the charlatans and hucksters who say a vitamin or a pill will change your life. In addition, do not believe the hopelessness and helplessness that you hear from other sources.
> 
> ...


And, on a further note:-

*Has anyone also been to or is currently involved in Group Therapy CBT (tailor-made specifically) for Social Anxiety...?*
-I have read opinions of past-sufferers/now-considered-professionals-in- the-field, that Group CBT (which includes exposure and practising feared situations in a group) is _vital_ for getting over this debilitating illness.

P.S. I have also joined-up with a Social Anxiety meetup group, since (and this has been in-part from my involvement in on-line forums such as this one) it has occured to me just how important it is, as a sufferer of social anxiety, to be connected and involved with other sufferers. -I think this provides inspiration to get better, support, and perhaps most importantly, you get a feeling of comradery and of being a valued individual.

Thank you.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

yea i did


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I've seen and worked through some of the material...my advice is, that IF you find a CBT group that's dedicated to working through the later exercises, or you can somehow work that into your Meetup group, then it's worth the time and money.

Otherwise, I would pursue individual therapy, and go with "The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook" and/or "The Mindfulness and Acceptance Workbook for Anxiety," doing the exercises in the book.

By the way, you probably don't remember me, and I doubt you'll hang around, but it's nice to a see a post from you again.


----------

